# New 200mm Camaro body



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing-

#275- 1/10 IROC Camaro body- 200mm wide-
One of the most versatile and attractive Camaro's in history. The mid 70s Camaro's were used for the IROC Series and the Trans -Am Series, on road courses and ovals. Today they are great for Street Stock Oval racing on dirt or pavement. Perfect for Touring Cars with a 200mm off set, Pan Cars, or 200mm 4WD Dirt Oval cars. Includes paint mask for windows and overspray film.

Please support you local RC Dealer.
Bodies are available immediately.
All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.
Thanks for your support.

Gary McAllister


----------

